# Turkey Call



## matt3liv (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks again guys. great suggestions on the calls and instructions.

i'm really looking forward to this ...


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

matt3liv said:


> thanks again guys. great suggestions on the calls and instructions.
> 
> i'm really looking forward to this ...


 Thanks everyone!


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Airoh said:


> Good luck and close the door when learning. It'll keep you from driveing others crazy!:yikes:


That's where I'm at now ..... my wife said if she hears that damn call one more time SHE'S buying a gun - and it ain't to go turkey huntin!


----------



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)

my choice would be a diaphram call. it's very versitile and keeps your hands free for blasting! practice,practice,practice!!! you can get very good at changing tones and pitches with one call. a good DVD to purchase is Primo's mastering the art - guide to spring turkey hunting. very informative not only in calling techniques, but also with locating, setting up, and terrain. i think it costs somewhere around $15. go to primos.com


----------



## New Kid (Oct 24, 2005)

i like to go light in the woods. i carry a small home made scratch box a couple mouth calls a palmers hoot tube and a crow call. but the one call i wouldn't go without is a slate. i use a natural slate and usualluy carry 6 or so strikers. strikers are easy to make and fun to mess with tone wise. and are so simple to control. I vote for slate


----------



## GullLkRltr (Dec 13, 2005)

KalamazooKid said:


> That's where I'm at now ..... my wife said if she hears that damn call one more time SHE'S buying a gun - and it ain't to go turkey huntin!


That wife of yours don't need a gun---she's pretty deadly with a bow:lol: :lol: 

What type of call did you get???


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

KalamazooKid said:


> That's where I'm at now ..... my wife said if she hears that damn call one more time SHE'S buying a gun - and it ain't to go turkey huntin!


Don't quit till she buys the bullets!!
Hey.... another gun in the house.:coolgleam


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

I got the Quaker Boy Eradicator (slate) and am having some fun with it. In my own world, I think I'm pretty good!:lol: Obviously, the turkeys will determine just how good (or BAD) I am!

I'm wanting to get another .... so I'm watching this thread too to try and determine what else to get. Box or plunger?


----------



## chrisu (Dec 7, 2004)

While more difficult than box or slate calls, when I started turkey hunting 3 years ago, I chose to learn on diapragms. Like Thunderhead suggested a ways back, I watched a video that had both toms and hens vocalizing, practiced to those in the house (wife and kid were gone...). As I got a little better, I put a CD in my truck and listened to that driving to and from work while practicing what I heard. With a 25 minute commute each way, I got over the initial difficulties of a diaphragm and when season opened, I was pretty well ready. Called in a nice tom that was 10 yds. from becoming my first bird, got one the second year, and had 2 close calls last spring. I won't win contests, but I can get birds to come in. For the cost of a good box call, you can get a set of 3 different mouth calls and a video, but again like others have said, don't limit yourself to one call. Get good at one, then learn some others. Seminars at the outdoor shows coming up are great too! Good luck!


----------



## lil daddy (Jun 24, 2004)

dtrain,not for shur were you are from but if ya want to find out and listen to some very good advice then i would comes to smokies archery on april 3 i belive.Smokeys and TH but on a great senimar.


and the foods not bad either :lol:


----------



## matt3liv (Nov 9, 2005)

I found a quaker boy push button and a CD with 2 diaphrams in the bargain bin. The push button is incredibly easy. The diaphrams are going to take a lot of work. 

I'm still planning to get that video, but I wanted to thank you guys again.


----------



## JimmyC (Aug 25, 2004)

Yep, those push buttons are easy to use and do work.

To answer the "one call" question, my vote is for a well made slate and weatherproof type striker. Very easy to use and does each of the 3 basic sounds well. 

Be safe and enjoy!

Jim


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

It would deffiantly have to be a box call. I like my A-Way call I bought from Tom at the out-door-rama last spring. You can make it as loud as you want it or as soft as you want it. You do have to calk it but it is worth it. 

fulldraw


----------

